# Winnipeg Sun - UFC - Part 1: Pain the Price



## Andrew Green (Feb 28, 2006)

> LAS VEGAS -- In the city of wedding chapels and one-armed bandits, perhaps it was only a matter of time before someone hit the jackpot with the perfect marriage: the union of blood sports known as the Ultimate Fighting Championship.
> 
> UFC, which combines boxing, wrestling and other martial arts, is leaving its mark on the fighting world with all the subtlety of a flying knee to the chops.
> 
> ...


 more: http://winnipegsun.com/Sports/OtherSports/2006/02/27/1464411-sun.html


----------

